# Will an Irish bank accept a cheque from a non irish bank??



## Red (6 Mar 2007)

Received a cheque back in the post from a French bank made payable to me? Can I lodge it in an Irish bank or what should happen??


----------



## Brooklyn (6 Mar 2007)

I've lodged a few American cheques to AIB so you shouldn't have a problem especially as it's the same currency in your case. It may take a few days to clear and they'll probably charge a nominal fee.


----------



## Red (6 Mar 2007)

nice one
will check/cheque it out tomorrow


----------



## Gulliver (6 Mar 2007)

There are no formal arrangements in Ireland for clearing a French cheque.  Any clearing arrangements are informal and based upon "correspondent banking".  If your bank has a "correspondent bank" arrangement with the French bank, then clearing it might be fairly fast - if not, then there might be delays.  Usually such cheques are accepted by your bank on a "for collection" basis - no funds will appear in your account until the funds are received from the French bank.

The position is likely to get worse rather than better in the future, as European countries pull out of cheques under the SEPA plan.  SEPA = Single Euro Payments Area.


----------



## Red (13 Mar 2007)

Hi

Lodged cheque today with Ulster Bank. 
They bought French cheque off me @ a reduced rate. 
Nominal reduction.

Problem solved.
Thanks Brooklyn & Gulliver


----------



## KalEl (13 Mar 2007)

I received a cheque for €3000 recently drawn on a Barclays account.
When I went to lodge it AIB charged me €60 as it was a Euro cheque drawn on a Sterling account.
Slightly annoying!


----------



## Red (13 Mar 2007)

Charge seems steep @ 2%
UB's charge was approx 1% of cheque value


----------



## Daisybell (16 Mar 2007)

KalEl said:


> I received a cheque for €3000 recently drawn on a Barclays account.
> When I went to lodge it AIB charged me €60 as it was a Euro cheque drawn on a Sterling account.
> Slightly annoying!


The exact same thing happened my Dad a couple of weeks ago.  My sister was actually sending him money from the UK where she's based.  She actually paid a fee on her end in order to make the cheque payable in Euro so my mother went back in to the Bank to complain and they refunded the fee.


----------



## Red (21 Mar 2007)

Good to hear.
Banks seem to be ripping us off no end


----------

